#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Bangkok to Angkor Wat

## Bobk_nyc

I will be in  BKK middle of Febuary, and as I have only been to TH one time, I am a bit of a newbie, I want to bus iit to Angkor Wat, for a few days. Is it easy? do I need to arange a visa before hand? Anything I might like to know beforehand? Any suggestions? any help would be much appreciated. 

Thanks Bob :thrashi:

----------


## keda

Couple of years ago I went overland to AW, which entailed a gruesome 3 hour obstacle course from the border to Batambang, then on to Seam Reap. 

Last I heard the it was the same , though many other main links have improved.

----------


## massagelondon

visa in any travel agency in Bangkok. Better is to fly with a budget airline - the sooner you buy your airfare the cheaper

----------


## stroller

I didn't know there were any budget airlines flying there?

----------


## lom

> I didn't know there were any budget airlines flying there?


Budget and budget, it's all relative and depends on what your'e used to. :Smile: 
Bangkok Airways has daily flights for Seam Reap, sometimes with a promotion price.

----------


## Bobk_nyc

Thanks, I will look at Bangkok air.  I don't really need gruesome. Lady I am going with said she went a few years ago, ane all she keeps repeating is that it was hot.   Seam Reap is city to fly to? I am glad I asked, this will be my first trip of this sort, in TH, and am looking foward to it.


Thanks fellows.

----------


## lom

You can fly to Siem Reap or Phnom Phen with Bkk Airways.
Timetable in .pdf format here:

http://booking.bangkokair.com/birts/...Winter2006.pdf

----------


## Bobk_nyc

^ Thank you. I will check it out.

From what I have been reading, once you get to Cambodi, by bus, there  is noeasy way to go the rest of the way.  I am not sure I would like riding in the back of a pick up for 5-6 hours in 90 degree weather.

Maybe I should just go to Chang mai  instead...

----------


## Bobk_nyc

Looks to be cheapest to fly to Phnom Phen, then on to sea Reap.  So I guess I will see a little of Phnom Phen also. I am looking forward to this trip.  Perhaps I will have some good pics to post...thanks to all that offered advice.

----------


## BoB ToDD

From the Poipet border check point you can get a taxi to siem riep for around $30, the road is quite shitty in parts  and will take you about 3 hours but there's plenty of opportunities to stop off at shop houses to stretch your legs and have beer along the way.  

To get to Poipet I would just take the bus form MoChit to Aranyapathet and then get a tuk tuk but you could also book a visa run service from Bangers who will pick you up from your hotel  and transfer you straight to the check point and sort your Cambodge visas out and save you alot of hassles.

----------


## Butterfly

I was thinking of driving there from Bangkok. Has anyone tried to go to Siam Reap by car ? Even with the paperwork to go through immigration with the car, too dangerous in the cambodian side ?

----------


## Anonymous Coward

> I was thinking of driving there from Bangkok. Has anyone tried to go to Siam Reap by car ? Even with the paperwork to go through immigration with the car, too dangerous in the cambodian side ?


A friend of mine here in Korat has driven it once and said never again. The problem is that the road is so bad you're car will get beat to crap in no time. Last time he went he drove to the border and hired a taxi to go the rest of the way. I think the fare was about US$50 one way. He says there is a safe place to leave your own car on the Thai side of the border.

----------


## forreachingme

There is a better road then Poipet :

Chom Chon Border, 200 km from Korat, near Surin, then hire a taxi, he can wait for you a few days over there as well, depends just on the amount of $, not much anyway...

The ride is shorter from the border, the border is easier, the ride is better then Poipet ! From Korat, Poipet is 250 km and Chom Chon is 210 Km...

----------


## Anonymous Coward

^This is the route I was referring to in my post.

----------


## keda

> visa in any travel agency in Bangkok. Better is to fly with a budget airline - the sooner you buy your airfare the cheaper


Yes, dunno about the others but AsiaAir prices vary almost daily and mostly upward, so the sooner you book the lower your cost. 

Also, as a Bodiaphile have tried on several occasions to book online, always in vain, and whenever I called them to make the very same booking the prices quoted were significantly higher. Protest at this seeming ripoff and they'll tell you very nicely that it's cheaper to book the same ticket online, and if you say you can't because their website goes through the motions but doesn't actually allow the booking to proceed, guess what? - they'll offer to book it over the phone, erm, at the new price.

Would be interested to know if anyone has ever managed to book AsiaAir bkk-pp online.

----------


## blackpanther

> Would be interested to know if anyone has ever managed to book AsiaAir bkk-pp online.


i did last year. it's only an hours flight...pretty cheap too at about 2k. much better than the hassle of travelling overland in cambo and the airport immigration won't try the 1000baht trick for the visa either

----------


## themook

I flew Bkk-PP roundtrip October 2006. Booked online with no problem.

----------


## Bobk_nyc

I am back BKK, my trip to Cambodia, was great. When I am back to NYC, I will post some pics.

----------

